# Burnt Mill Creek



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Today I made my first ever foray into the salt. I launched out of Burnt Mill Creek. Not having a clue on where or what to fish I paddled south into the bay and fished to the left in shallow water. I caught 8 trout all caught on a jig/twister combo. One was in the slot size the rest were under. 

I was pretty stoked that I actually caught something. If I figure out how to post a pic from my phone I will do it. 

I'm snowbirding for 2 months so hopefully I can post up some other reports.
~JOE~


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know that area, but looking at a map I think you were in the right zone for trout right now. Apparently they thought so, too. Nice job pulling in some fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice that you had beginners luck in the bay. When it gets cold and the water temp drops significantly you will want to go upstream to the deep holes. There is one just below the hwy 388 bridge and around the first curve toward the bay. There are others way further up the creek where it becomes narrow.
Yesterday the surface water temp was 62 where I fished in the Choctawhatchee River.


----------

